# Just done a silly thing, looking for reassurance



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi there

Right I have just done a big no-no and now have scared myself, I have been feeling sick for the last few days and had a pain in my right shoulder which I have ignored, but about an hour ago I started getting flashing and bright lights infront of my eyes and a headache suddenly come on, the flashing has gone but everything seems brighter and still shaky. I googled the sypmtoms (   silly silly girl) and it has brought up preeclampsia, I had blood presure done yesterday and it was fine but I did have protein in my wee. I dont know what to do, wether to phone the hospital or not as I feel like I am just being overwrought   Any advice would be gateful 

Thanks 

Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

give the hospital a ring, they may want you to go in and be checked over

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for getting back, I phoned the hospital last night and they told me to take some painkillers and monitor how I felt over the next couple of hours, I just went to sleep. I have woke up this morning still with a bit of a headache but not as bad so I am just going to see how I go.

Thanks


----------

